# Watch Free Christian Documentaries Online



## PuritanRising (Jan 9, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on a new website a friend of mine released called NC Member Free. It's a part of NiceneCouncil.com and it's basically a free membership site with tons of documentaries and movies on it. I've already watched several and think that _The Blind Faith of Atheism_ is an outstanding presentation. Hopefully it will be as much of a blessing to you as it has been to me! Oh, almost forgot the link, it's located at: MemberFREE. God bless!


----------



## Matthias (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I watched "The Blind Faith of Atheism" and enjoyed it!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this! Perusing the site now


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, always nice to find free resources. Am I the only one who thinks there is a bit of a nut-job conspiracy theory flavour there?


----------

